# Worst spanking!



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok guys, whats the worst kitchen dance you ever did and what for? And what was the weapon of choice? Bolo paddle, ruler, shoe, belt,? Hoo boy, I remember 1963 and the BB gun xmas present. One hand in the air and doin' 360's. Yeee oooouch!!! LOL Raider


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hmnmnmn
Same here but it was a pistol BB gun and the neighbors garage windows
*OUCH* with the paddle...

I think that is what is wrong nowadays... Kids just don't get it in more ways then one...


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Without a doubt the worst for me was the "Old Man" using a switch off of the weeping willow tree that I had to go out and pick myself!!  

BTW gobble hunter, I agree. It would not hurt for a young un to get their butt warmed up for doing something wrong. Maybe not with what ever my old man used which was usually whatever he could grab!  I am not sure this time out thing is all it is cracked up to be.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

It was that thin black leather belt.And boy did i learn to stay away from those railroad tracks and railroad bridge.But it was hard when you live right next to it.I still love my father also.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember this very well. My Dad's hand. He was 6'4" 245 and had very big hands! Seems I sorta broke a neibors window and forgot to tell him! Talk about the fear of God!


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Was the one I administered to son #2 for not defending son #4.

#4 was being beaten unmercifully by a neighbor kid twice his size and #2 son was there and said he had it coming. 

I kinda lost it. Instead of killing neigbor kid I used belt on #2 son's bare legs.

Problem is he never understood why, and I didn't think I needed to explain. That was 25+ years ago and I still feel awful about the whole thing.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh man. My dad had the biggest paddle with holes drilled out for less wind resistance. UGH I hated that thing. One time I got a few swats and my brother thought it was funny. So a few weeks later after he got a whack I took it and hid it under my brothers bed. Man when my dad found it did my brother pay.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My sister and I were jumping all over the living room furniture having a pillow fight. Mom said stop and we didn't. Mom got the 1" wide strap and pulled down our pants to bare butt and let fly.  As much as it hurt, sister and I started laughing harder and harder while Mom wailed away.  We kept laughing and Mom gave up and left crying.  That is the only one (of many) that I truly remember. My grandson found a new respect for me when I used my bare hand on his bare butt. Funny how that still works.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Bare butt and a belt. Mom always did it so it didn't hurt as bad, in fact dad never did the spanking (thank god).. there are to many reasons for it happening but I can tell you this much - I always deserved it! Much like Shortdrift mentioned, sometimes it was downright funny, expecially the older I got, but sometimes it was a wee-bit embarassing for me.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Well i have a long list. LOL remeber picking out a willow switch, and the fear of dad coming home from work.

But one of the worst was when i thought i knew every cuss word there was and used them all on my older sister when she made me mad. All i remeber was mom was there in about 2sec and i think she drug me all the way back in the house by my hair and then used the nice 2inch leather belt that dad left home just for intimidation. OUCH.

my sister and me laughed at dad once when we got spanked all i will say is we never ever did that agian.


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

when my 1st kid was born my dad told me to cup my hand when i swatted the kid. it didn't make it hurt worse, but it maked a loud noise. seemed to work on my kids well.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

113 look see's and 10 fess'up's LOL I,m waitin' on some more OGF BRO'S to fess up! Da'King, come on bro' LETS HAVE IT!!! LOL You guys are the best!!!! Raider


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

150 and not fessin' up! LOL Hey, are some of the OGF women lafffing!! Come on lady's, what dirty deeds did your brothers pull off? Raider


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

hmmmm, not that I was a "bad" kid, but it's so hard to pick out just one butt whippin' as the worst. Although the two that stick in my mind were when my grandma used to babysit and her way of making sure I didn't get too worked up was to immediately have me go get a switch for her off the willow tree in the back yard. One lesson, don't bring back too short of one lol. She wasn't the least bit shy about using it either. The other had to be at school (waaaaay back when the schools were allowed to whip butt). Again, not that we were bad kids, but we had detention just about every day. The teacher got tired of seeing us and didn't want to be there any more than us so we could sign in to detention, take two cracks and go home. The cracks in place of detention become kinda like a badge of honor amongst me and my buddies. Until one day the teacher cracked me a good one and left a black and blue mark across both cheeks in the size and shape of the paddle. After that it was a little tougher decision to take the cracks instead of sitting in school an hour later. Funny though, once the weather started getting nice out, we were lining up outside the detension room to get those cracks again.

Barry


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i can't really remember any one instance of getting it from my dad.probably because me and my brothers KNEW better to do something bad enough to deserve him handing out the whacks!
now,mom on the other hand would give it to any of us when we deserved it.and we always deserved it when it happened.
in school we use go get the board when we deserved it.most of the time it wasn't too bad but then again there were teachers who seemed like they were standing at home plate and were swinging for the fence when they gave whacks!!! those were the ones whos class you just didn't goof off in.
it's gotta be hard to be a teacher nowadays.giving whacks just isn't allowed and i've never been able to quite figure that out.i got my fair share of them and it never left a scar on me and i don't walk with a limp from it.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I got the paddle in grade school once for fighting. I behaved in school, otherwise I would get in more trouble once I got home. For me growing up, it didn't matter where we were...if I was misbehaving, I was made aware of it. And it didn't have to be my parents...aunts, uncles, older cousins, neighbors...they all had free reign on giving me a whoopin' when it was deserved.


----------



## 2talltim (May 27, 2004)

i dont remember my worst but i remember my sisters worst...my dad was steamin i lied to get out of trouble so i said she did it ...well she just happend to be in the shower at the time...my dad got the ol' brown leather belt and got her good soaking wet in the shower...the bad thing is she didnt even do it ...i did..OOPS


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

At home, it only took once from Dad, hand only, then all it took was for him to start counting. Look out if he ever got to three. My time came from feeding my youngest brother a whole bottle of vitamin pills, those slimy capsule things. Thank God he got sick right away and drove the porclein bus. The worst though were the nuns that lived next door. They knew all the tricks of torture without leaving marks. I can thank my parents for giving me burr haircuts because grabbing the sideburns was a favorite. How about kneeling on your knuckles or holding your geography book out at arms length while on your knees. For some reason, it didn't hurt them a bit. Too bad that is out of the question now. A whole lot of kids would be better off.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

I was about 11 or so, and always in the creek. During Christmas break, I spent 'most every day on the ice, skating, playing "hockey" witih the guys, and generally staying out of mischief. One particularly cold day it was 10-below-zero, and Mom told me not to go near the creek. I vowed to "just go down to Jerry's house." As soon as I called at his back door, he comes out and says, "Hey, let's go to the creek, OK?" As he lived only 2 doors from the creek, I figured I was still in the clear for being "at Jerry's," and I couldn't resist, so we went.

Wellsir, we proceeded to pick up a tree limb about five inches across and six feet long, and I went to bustin' a hole in the ice to see how thick it was. After beatin' the ice about forever, it broke through, only there were so many cracks that I broke though with it. Went in up to my neck before my feet hit bottom. I weighed about 150, and soaked to the skin with long underwear, 2 pairs of KMart jeans, long socks, rubber pullon boots, a sweatshirt, coat, scarf, and trapper hat (Mom made me dress in layers!), I was a bit too heavy for Jerry to extract right away. Talk about cold, after we finally managed to get me out, I had to walk home about a half-mile, clothes froze solid on the way.

By the time I got home, Jerry's Mom had called mine, and I was done for. She saw me comin' and made me strip on the back porch (outside-oh, the humiliation with Mrs. Borgman watching from next door.) But I digress - 

Mom says, "Wait 'til your Dad gets home!" I had to sit all afternoon, mulling over the consequences of my misdeeds. 6:00 took forever to come around, and I then I got it with a belt, 14 times by my count, mostly for putting myself at such a stupid risk but just a well for scaring the bejezus outta Mom. To add insult to injury, my sister and her friend (who hated my very existence) got to see the whole affair from around the corner. Totally embarassing. 

I only know now how lucky I really was that day. I can still feel the belt.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

One time I decided to throw a brick into the second story garage window at my oldest brother. At 5 years old it didn't make it that far up but far enough up to come down hard enough on the second oldests brothers head. Busted him up real good too. Anyway I can remember sitting on the toilet for what seemed like hours to avoid the wippin I was gonna get. Leaning over to look through the key hole to see if Dad came back from the hosp. with my brother. He finally did and I was yanked bare arsed and whooped bare arsed in front of my two aunts. Don't remember the pain just the embarassment. My older bros. got it way worse than I did, especially the oldest, he took alot of heat for us. Of course having a vietnam vet for a dad who was also scitzofrenic sp? and an alcoholic made for some scary growing ups.

bill


----------



## roadman (Apr 7, 2004)

Heck Yea!!! I'm gonna take a shower and seee if I can stir up a good spankin


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok ' Raider  The old man was a freakn jar head Marine . Need I say more  .............. DA KING !!!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I got it bad for knocking a jar of oil-based model paint (silver in color, with sparkles) on a brand new pool table in the basement. Dad's paddle had holes drilled in it (3/4 inch plywood) with "Attitude Adjuster" written in red. Man did that hurt!

Yawsa!


----------



## bassn317 (Apr 8, 2004)

My mom used to use a big ol' wooden spoon for many reasons. But it wasn't the spoon it was her whippin' speed. Her arm could really fly, just like out of one of them superhero cartoons. It really hurt when I put my hands back there to protect my rear and got them really whipped.


Then I also got it once in 3rd grade for misbehavin' by this little cocky teacher. He used a kyack oar. Man did that hurt. I seen the man a few times here recently. A real nice guy and he also remembers me. I know I remembered him.


----------

